# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Προσοχή....προς όλους τους περιστεράδες

## RacingPigeon

παιδιά μάλλον κυκλοφορεί απατεώνας στην χρυσή ευκαιρία, ο οποίος πουλά όπως γράφει αιγυπτιακούς ταχυδρόμους. Επικοινώνησα μαζί του μέσω της ****** και μου απάντησε με email και τηλεφωνικός. Στις φώτο που μου έστειλε με τα δήθεν δικά του περιστέρια, είχε στην πρώτη φώτο μία φώτο που υπάρχει στο ακόλουθο link : http://www.freewebs.com/mteliza/apps...hotoid=8321083

είχε δε το θράσος να μου πει ότι τα μικρά της φωλιάς είναι τώρα 4 μηνών. Μπορεί να λέει μισή αλήθεια και απλά να χρησιμοποιεί ωραίες φώτο από το διαδίκτυο για να εντυπωσιάσει και να πουλήσει, έμενα όμως μάλλον για απατεώνας μου φαίνεται. Το όνομα του δε Άγγελος και ακούγεται εξαιρετικά φιλικός και ευγενικός στο τηλέφωνο. Φυσικά τα πουλιά της φώτο είναι ράτσας damascene και μάλλον πρόκειται για ένα είδος ταχυδρομικού για εκθέσεις πλέον.

----------


## RacingPigeon

για να καταγγείλω το γεγονός στο site των αγγελιών τους έκανα προώθηση (forward) το email του, όπου φαίνεται καθαρά η απάντηση του , οι φώτο που έστειλε, και η φώτο που βρήκα στο link. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπήρξε καμία ανταπόκριση. Ούτε μου απάντησαν άμεσα όπως περίμενα να πράξουν, ούτε διέγραψαν τη συγκεκριμένη αγγελία.

----------


## jk21

και ουτε προκειται τιποτα να κανουν ,αν δεν γινει καμμια επισημη καταγγελια στις αρχες ,για διαπραχθεισα (αν τελικα  συμβει ή εχει ηδη συμβει σε καποιους ) απατη .Αυτοι κοιτανε την τσεπη τους ...

----------


## Steliosan

Πολυ σοβαρη η καταγγελια σου αν οντως ισχυει παιδια προσοχη.

----------


## RacingPigeon

*όποιος με αμφισβητεί* ας κάνει αναζήτηση για "αιγυπτιακούς ταχυδρόμους" στο google. 
Σίγουρα θα βρει την αγγελία (ίσως να είναι και η μοναδική για αιγυπτιακούς ταχυδρόμους), και ας κάνει μία δήθεν ερώτηση στον αγγελιοδότη και ας ζητήσει φώτο. Και ας συγκρίνει την φώτο του link με αυτές που θα σας στείλει. 
ευχαρίστως να σας προωθούσα το email του, αλλά .... λέω να το αποφύγω...

----------

